# 10000 series question



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,

I have a 10000 series Ariens, not sure of the exact numbers but based on the manual stickied above, thats what it is.

It has been running well all winter untill yesterday, I can't pull the recoil cord anymore to start it (locked up). I have tried taking out the spark plug and spraying wd40 down there, heated the machine up with a heater thinking it may be frozen. The auger and intake blades also seem to be stuck. Oil is good as well. I tried pulling the cord again today and it seemed to come out a bit further (about 6-8 inches) today. Any information would be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Probably broke a connecting rod. Roger


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

When did you last use it? And when you did last use it did it stop abruptly with a big noise? If it was working fine, it's prob not a connecting rod and may just be frozen up and need to be worked free as you are doing. Guys on here will have plenty of advise for you. It may be easier to work it free if you remove the blower housing and put a socket wrench on the flywheel and work it back and forth.


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> When did you last use it? And when you did last use it did it stop abruptly with a big noise? If it was working fine, it's prob not a connecting rod and may just be frozen up and need to be worked free as you are doing. Guys on here will have plenty of advise for you. It may be easier to work it free if you remove the blower housing and put a socket wrench on the flywheel and work it back and forth.


I used it the day before and it worked just fine, had started up on the second pull. Shut it off normally no signs of it malfunctioning or anything. Went to use it the next day and cord wont pull.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

This may be a silly question, but do you have the auger engaged? Then would be trying to turn the auger with the motor when you are starting it making it very difficult to turn over.


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> This may be a silly question, but do you have the auger engaged? Then would be trying to turn the auger with the motor when you are starting it making it very difficult to turn over.


Not a silly question, is the handle that engages the auger, the same one that makes the rakes start to turn? Im assuming yes. I believe that is all engaged currently.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

At least disengage the belt clutch before attempting to start it.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

mike1818 said:


> Not a silly question, is the handle that engages the auger, the same one that makes the rakes start to turn? Im assuming yes. I believe that is all engaged currently.


Ok, they should be disengaged so the auger can spin free when the motor is off. This allows you to start it with the motor spinning free and not trying to turn the augers at start up. Maybe something is stuck keeping the auger engaged because you can't spin that either right? You may have to separate the tractor from the auger housing to get in there...?


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Ok, they should be disengaged so the auger can spin free when the motor is off. This allows you to start it with the motor spinning free and not trying to turn the augers at start up. Maybe something is stuck keeping the auger engaged because you can't spin that either right? You may have to separate the tractor from the auger housing to get in there...?


Correct, tipped it up on its side and the auger or rakes wont spin.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Disconnect Belt, and Spray PB Blaster or WD into spark plug hole. Put a Pipe wrench or Visegrips on the crank and work it free. You'll know if the rod is broken once you free it up. Sometimes seized engines will still work. If the Auger is Frozen, it may be the bearing, or possibly the pin in the gearbox Grenaded and is jamming the gears, or there is some debris jamming the impeller. GL.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You know what? You are saying something is locked up, the augers won't turn, then engine won't pull over, the augers are engaged and you just used it the other day. Make sure the snow from last use didn't melt around the impeller and freeze.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I would start with the basics and make sure that the auger and drive system is disengaged. Remove the belt cover.


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your help, i'll try these fixes when I get home from work.


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you Westminster!!! That worked and it started up. Thank you all for your help and input, very appreciated.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Great news!!!! Did you already engage the Auger/impeller? If not you may want to defrost the impeller and auger befor you do! Now that it is running you don't want to break anything else down the line.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Take the belts off, now try engine . Engine turns = Trans trouble Engine does not turn = engine trouble


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Engine is running, check! Leave the blower clutch (jaw clutch) disengaged and genty try to engage the drive. If thatbfails, the problem is in the drive under the engine. If that works,then about the only thing leftis the blower . . . With all clutches disengaged, and the enginenoff, can you rotate the impeller? When I had a 10000, due to the augur gearbox not being a worm drive, I would also rotate the entire blower assembly by gently using my foor to press down on the end of one of the rakes from in front. If that is stuck, then really only three things left: Jammed by FOD or ice, massively buggered augur bearing, or shredded gear case. (My bet is FOD somewhere . . . )

But at least you know the engine is good!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mike, the only advice I can recommend going forward is to trust your 10000. Yeah, it's an 'old machine' and it's the first thing I think when something comes up. But save for 1 instance, the problems I have had with mine were my 'old brain'. Not 'old machine'. The manuals are still available and from your posts it appears you are unclear on the proper operation of the controls. I would further suggest you read up on the unit you own and become familiar with the terminology involved in its operation. It really helps, when describing issues, if common terminology is employed and will 'help us help you'.


----------

